# Fragen wegen Kaufen



## EDDM (7. September 2006)

Hi ich wollte Fragen welche Marke eine gute BMX Marke ist denn ich bin vor meheren Jahren schon mal BMX gefahren und möchte wieder Anfangen
1: Dirt BMX
2: eher lang sollte es sein
3: 400 euro Max
habe gehört das Hoffman bikes sehr gut sind!
DANKE im forraus


----------



## p0$3r (7. September 2006)

hoffman sind sehr geil, ich find sie jedenfalls nice
aber ich denk von preis leistungsverhältnis solltest dir lieber een eastern oder wtp anschaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (7. September 2006)

hoffman is der shiat


----------



## p0$3r (7. September 2006)

ich bin nur interesiert flat..wieso denn?


----------



## [email protected] (7. September 2006)

wtp addict oder eastern element, was besseres gibts für den preis nicht.

vorraus wird übrigens mit V geschrieben...


----------



## EDDM (7. September 2006)

Danke für deine Rechtschreibbelehrung und Danke für eure tipps
welcher stahl ist der beste 4130???


----------



## paule_p2 (7. September 2006)

wirst in der preisklasse nix besseres bekommen, ehr schlechters (hi-ten).


leg noch 70 drauf und hol dir das 07er wtp accdict.


----------



## PBC (8. September 2006)

KAUF DIR KEIN BAUMARKT UND KEIN FELT!!!! DIE SIND DER GRÖSSTE DRECK 
Die Hoffman Bikes sind sehr robust. Man kan mit dehnen semtlichen scheiss dreck machen und die gehen sehr schwer kaputt  










DAS PASIERT HOFFMAN BIKES NICHT SO SCHNELL


----------



## RISE (8. September 2006)

Da spricht wer aus Erfahrung. Alle Rahmen kÃ¶nnen brechen, egal aus welchem Material sie sind. Desweiteren glaube ich nicht, dass du dich mit der riesigen orangenen Schrift sehr beliebt machst.
Drittens waren zumindest die billigen 2005er Komplettbikes von Hoffman Bikes auch zum grÃ¶Ãten Teil aus Hi-Ten, korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege oder sich das 2006/2007 geÃ¤ndert hat.
Im Bereich der 400â¬ bikes ist es fÃ¼r die hersteller eben nicht mÃ¶glich ein super Bike zu bauen, da wird entweder am Rahmen gespart oder an den Teilen.
Ohne Hoffman Bikes die QualitÃ¤t abstreiten zu wollen, aber bis 400â¬ bleibt eigentlich nur das Eastern Element mit 399â¬. Das Addict kostet 50â¬ mehr und ist als Einsteigerrad super.
Ansonsten heiÃt es warten auf die 2007er Modelle, bei denen zumindest Eastern bei den besseren Modellen dieses urhÃ¤ssliche GrimReaper Sitzrohr verwendet und WTP sehr sehr schÃ¶ne RÃ¤der zu bieten hat.
Ansonsten einfach mal nach gebrauchten Ausschau halten.


----------



## PBC (8. September 2006)

Nicht alle Hoffman Bikes sind nicht gut ich weiß aber besser als felt schau mal den ihr stahl an der geht schon vom anschauen kaputt.


----------



## RISE (8. September 2006)

Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet, dass alle schlecht wÃ¤re. Ich habe lediglich angefÃ¼hrt, dass in der Preisspanne bis 400â¬ auch Hoffman Bikes keine WunderrÃ¤der bietet. Dass die teuren Komplettbikes oder einzelnen Rahmen gut sind, mÃ¶chte ich gar nicht weiter beanstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. September 2006)

fÃ¼r den preis von 400â¬ allerdings immer noch addict oder element


----------



## Aff?e (8. September 2006)

jetz wo die 07er wtp draussen sind , gibts in paar wochen bestimmt die 06er saubillig , halt die augen offen !


----------



## EDDM (8. September 2006)

Danke für all eure tipps  kauf mir jetzt das wtp accdict aber könnt ruich weiterposten vieleicht entscheide ich mich um


----------



## jimbim (8. September 2006)

doch, doch das addict ist doch so das geilste für den preis!


----------



## Monsterfresser (8. September 2006)

Ich hab mir auch das WIRDASVolk 2007 abhängig auch bestellt auf bmx-mailorder.de ! Ruf einfach mal an und sprech mit denen , die sind sau freundlich und beantworten dir gerne deine Fragen und helfen dir bei deiner Entscheidung , die sind erste Sahn doppel   hoch !


----------



## Son (8. September 2006)

Monsterfresser schrieb:
			
		

> WIRDIE LEUTE


Wir das Volk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PBC (9. September 2006)

WTP Addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber bist du dir ganz sicher dir muss es gefallen. Mir gefällt es.


----------



## King Jens one (9. September 2006)

das ist das 06er WTP addict, das 07er addict ist von der lackierung viel geiler


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (10. September 2006)

Ich hab mal die tötliche Schrift da oben editiert.

Achso das Addict ist eigentlich sehr kurz (20,5 TT)

Es ist sogar recht schwer ein brauchbares, langes Rad für den Preis zu bekommen.

Mein Tip wäre echt nen gebrauchtes. Ein neues ist eh total durchgerockt nach 2-4 Wochen udn sieht genauso aus wie ein normales Gebrauchtes.

Find ich beim BMX eigentlich nicht so wichtig ob neu oder gebraucht. Mit der Garantie kann man eh selten was anfangen. Nur bei den Naben finde ich es nicht ganz unwichtig. Die gehen schon häufig kaputt.


----------



## RISE (10. September 2006)

Das Eastern Ace of Spades oder Jane gibts in 21", allerdings ist das teurer.
20.5" ist ideal für Leute um 1.80. Wesentlich entscheidender finde ich da aber eher schon die Hinterbaulänge und Lenkwinkel.


----------



## EDDM (12. September 2006)

Also Bikes habe ich jetzt erst mal genügend  ich bräuchte jetzt nur noch ein paar Maße oder tipps für ne Schanze..................DANKE!!! 


_____/-----\______<<<<<soll ne schanze sein


----------



## TriXteR (12. September 2006)

Ich hätte auch noch ne Frage...
ich möchte mir zu meinem Geburtstag das "DK 8 Pack" kaufen (www.parano-garage.de) ist das ok oder soll ich das geld von weihnachten und geburtstag zusammen nehmen und mir dann nen addict oder so kaufen? 
hoffe auf hilfsreiche antworten, thx


----------



## RISE (13. September 2006)

EDDM schrieb:
			
		

> Also Bikes habe ich jetzt erst mal genügend  ich bräuchte jetzt nur noch ein paar Maße oder tipps für ne Schanze..................DANKE!!!
> 
> 
> _____/-----\______<<<<<soll ne schanze sein



http://www.rampplans.org


----------



## Monsterfresser (17. September 2006)

@ TrixteR Kauf dir das Addict , fahr es selber ! Kann bis jetzt nur gutes sagen mit ausnahme des Inenlagers , das knackt teils bei ner Landung als ich heute bei nem Regenschauer nnur kurz gefahren bin und dannn direkt nach hause knackt das Inenlager irgendwie die ganze zeit (z.b. wenn ich Rückwertsterette hör ich das am stärksten ) !


----------



## Aff?e (17. September 2006)

das liegt dann aber wohl eher an dir oder an deinem fahrstil ......... aber ich glaube der trixter hat sich schon entschieden , schließlich ist der thread 10tage alt ... -_-


----------



## EDDM (18. September 2006)

jo also ich wollt mich mal bedanken für eure netten einsendungen ich hät jetzt alles!!!!!!! DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

